# Canning equip



## CKB3 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey all, we are just starting out this lifestyle and were wondering if anyone has any advice for a cheap way to gather canning equipment. 

I was also wondering what equipment is essential, and what is more gimmicky? I work in construction and there are all kinds of tools out there that are complete wastes of money, so I always try to determine what is really needed, and what should be avoided. 

Thanks!


----------



## mommatwo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

CKB3 said:


> Hey all, we are just starting out this lifestyle and were wondering if anyone has any advice for a cheap way to gather canning equipment.
> 
> I was also wondering what equipment is essential, and what is more gimmicky? I work in construction and there are all kinds of tools out there that are complete wastes of money, so I always try to determine what is really needed, and what should be avoided.
> 
> Thanks!



Great question. Here is what I do. Yard sales, thrift stores and put the word out to family and friends. This summer I was able to get 200+ this way. Ask yourself how much is a case of jars..... 1/2 that price should be your price point. Here in north ca a new case of pints are $10 and quarts are $13. When you find them run your finger over the top and make sure there are no cracks or nicks. They won't seal so no need to buy them. Make sure rings are not dented or rusted. Never use the "used" lids.... If it's a new box with the lids it's ok. New lids are about $2-3 here. I have not tried tattler lids those you can reuse but are very touchy and I don't have confidence in them. After canning season you can find lids on clearance. I just stock up for the next season. 

A large pot big enough for quarts with a few inches above them will work for water bath. Take bread bag ties and tie up old rings so the jars sit on it. Never can without something at the bottom. 

As for pressure canner you can find it also in yard sales etc. Never use a pressure cooker for canning. But you can use a pressure canner for cooking. It has something to do with the pot not being strong enough for the canning pressure. 

As for special tools... Not needed really. Use a funnel to help fill the jars without getting it all over. And a non metal object to remove air from the jar. This can be a plastic cooking spoon up side down. 

The one thing I would buy is a jar lifter to get the jars out of the canner safely. 

If you have a walmart near the canning kits have a funnel, stick with a magnet on it, ( this helps with getting hot lids on the jar) and jar lifter for about $12-15 bucks. Worth it IMHO. 

I also use old towels cut in the size of a hand towel to place the jars on. 

Hope this helps a bit...


----------



## CKB3 (Dec 5, 2013)

Great advice! Thank you!


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I caution against used pressure canners unless you know the person you're buying it from and that it was well-maintained and has all it's parts. Otherwise you can end up with a safety issue or spending more $$ to get replacement parts or getting it refurbished.

If you want to save initial equipment costs on a pressure canner, you can always get the smallest model and a "consumer" brand. You can always save up for the large All American once you're canning enough to need it. 

The only accessory tool that I found invaluable was the jar lifter. I tried other types of tongs and such, and ended up burning myself or breaking/unsealing jars. I use a chopstick or plastic knife (free with takeout!) to remove air bubbles, a large diameter funnel, and regular tongs for the lids (be careful not to squish the sealant on the edges!).

Many canning suppliers offer "Canning Starter Kits" that include a BWB canner, rack, a case of pint jars, the jar lifter, canning funnel, lid wand and bubble remover. In these kits, the tools are essentially free and the jars/kettle are usually discounted (i.e. you can get everything together for much less than you could get them seperately).

Save yourself $15-20 on a namebrand canning book and download the USDA Canning Guide free - http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/publications_usda.html. It has all the safety information and basic instructions & recipes, you can always save up for a book with fancier canning recipes once you're canning enough to need a little variety. (also some of those kits contain the Ball book)

Another way to save on jars is to buy them by the full or half pallet. If you can get together with family & friends on the bulk order (it's a lot of jars!), you can get brand new jars well below retail price.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

mommatwo2 said:


> As for pressure canner you can find it also in yard sales etc. Never use a pressure cooker for canning. But you can use a pressure canner for cooking. *It has something to do with the pot not being strong enough for the canning pressure. *


10 lbs. pressure (or 15 lbs, depending on altitude) is 10 lbs. pressure, no matter how big or small the pot.

The reason not to use a small pressure cooker, say 4 or 6 qts, is because the pressure builds up so fast in a small pot that it doesn't have time to heat the stuff in the jars, so the timing will be all wrong. A small pressure cooker heated as such will come to pressure and the food in the jars won't even be warm yet, but you'll be timing. If the time is short, such as for green beans, the beans will only be warm in the jars, but "time is up" so you'll take the pot off the heat, but the food will be under processed.

I have a 6 qt. Presto pressure _cooker_ that does give directions for canning in pints and half-pints. It only has one control (15 lbs) and the times given in the manual add about 25 minutes to the time given in the Ball Blue Book. You can only do 4 pints at a time, so what's the point?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I bought the pressure canner new. There are often sales for the prestos on amazon. A funnel, ladle, and jar lifter will be needed. The jars I mainly got off craigslist by offering 25 cents a piece. My biggest haul was helping someone clean out grammas basement. The most expensive part for me was lids, as I went straight for reusables rather than metal lids.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

PlicketyCat said:


> I caution against used pressure canners unless you know the person you're buying it from and that it was well-maintained and has all it's parts. Otherwise you can end up with a safety issue or spending more $$ to get replacement parts or getting it refurbished.


That I think is being over cautious. Every single canner I've ever purchased was bought used. All I've ever had to do was replace gaskets, and that was just for maintainance, not because anything was wrong with them.

Today's canners are designed such that if any part was actually missing, the canner wouldn't function. The most I've ever paid for a canner was 15$, and I've verified the proper functioning of all of them with certified autoclaving thermometers.

If the canner doesn't have an obvious problem, like a visible crack, or a melted handle, buy it.


----------



## mommatwo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

suitcase_sally said:


> 10 lbs. pressure (or 15 lbs, depending on altitude) is 10 lbs. pressure, no matter how big or small the pot.
> 
> The reason not to use a small pressure cooker, say 4 or 6 qts, is because the pressure builds up so fast in a small pot that it doesn't have time to heat the stuff in the jars, so the timing will be all wrong. A small pressure cooker heated as such will come to pressure and the food in the jars won't even be warm yet, but you'll be timing. If the time is short, such as for green beans, the beans will only be warm in the jars, but "time is up" so you'll take the pot off the heat, but the food will be under processed.
> 
> I have a 6 qt. Presto pressure _cooker_ that does give directions for canning in pints and half-pints. It only has one control (15 lbs) and the times given in the manual add about 25 minutes to the time given in the Ball Blue Book. You can only do 4 pints at a time, so what's the point?



Thank you I knew most of the expert canning ladies and men always say not to use the small cooking ones. I also have a presto that is big. Does 7 quarts. When I can I can lots... At least make it a good canning day. I don't can every day but maybe 1 week.


----------



## mommatwo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

viggie said:


> I bought the pressure canner new. There are often sales for the prestos on amazon. A funnel, ladle, and jar lifter will be needed. The jars I mainly got off craigslist by offering 25 cents a piece. My biggest haul was helping someone clean out grammas basement. The most expensive part for me was lids, as I went straight for reusables rather than metal lids.



How do you like the tattler lids? I have seen some bad explosions on YouTube. I know it mostly is human errors but they kinda freak me out.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

mommatwo2 said:


> How do you like the tattler lids? I have seen some bad explosions on YouTube. I know it mostly is human errors but they kinda freak me out.


I am super happy with them. I've been doing all my canning in Tattlers for a few years now with no issues at all. I have heard a few old timers complain of having issues adjusting to the slightly different method though. And the video I saw of a jar blowing the lid was one where the ring was loose...I believe that would happen with any lid.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If buying a used canner you have to watch out for bulging or indented bottoms. It seems like nearly every one I see at the thrift stores has a bulging or indented bottom. The canner I use was a yard sale purchase. I did have to buy a replacement gasket (the equipment is nearly as old as me and gaskets aren't meant to last forever) but this one has a weight only, no gauge (which mean no need for testing and calibration). My grandma used a canner with a weight so I was already familiar with the system.

For a newbie I would suggest the kit that has all the bells and whistles. It makes it easier, IMO and you have everything you need.


----------



## mommatwo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

viggie said:


> I am super happy with them. I've been doing all my canning in Tattlers for a few years now with no issues at all. I have heard a few old timers complain of having issues adjusting to the slightly different method though. And the video I saw of a jar blowing the lid was one where the ring was loose...I believe that would happen with any lid.




OK very jealous! Fabulous canning stockpile!! I bow to one of the masters!!!  

I may have to try the tattler lids and see how I do.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Viggie, I'm_ impressed_!!!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Beautiful work Viggie, you should be very proud.


----------



## mathchick (Aug 13, 2013)

I started canning this year, taught entirely from the internet and the blue book and had to get all of my canning stuff as I didn't know anyone else who canned. After a couple hundred jars, here's what I've found to be necessary:
- a big pot. I use a canning pot because I was lucky enough to find someone selling their wb and pressure canner, tools, and jars on craigslist ($55!!!!!) However, any pot tall enough to accommodate a rack, jars, and 1 - 2 inches of boiling water will work fine
- something to keep jars off the bottom. I've put rings on the bottom of the pot so the jars are sitting on them - works fine.
- jar lifter and lid lifter (magnet on a stick) - I've never canned without these, and wouldn't want to! Can't imagine trying to get everything in and out of scalding hot water without them. Totally worth it.
- timer
- towel - I have a designated bath towel that works awesome because I can expand it by not folding it up as much, I always have room for how ever many jars I'm doing

useful but unnecessary
- wide-mouth funnel. Totally worth the $3. I canned fine before I got one, but it sure makes it easier to just dump stuff in. I'm guessing many would argue with me that this in necessary. 

I'd recommend starting with water bath - you really only need to buy the tool kit with jar lifter, etc to get started (assuming you have a large-ish pot). Get comfortable with the process and then start buying other equipment as you find good deals, or need it to process a certain volume or low acid. You'll probably spend a little less if you're patient and make do until you find a deal, but it also just spreads out the cost.

Do give some thought as to what you'd like to end up with so you don't end up with all the "wrong" sizes of canners for your canning style. I have a small water bath (up to 7 pints) and a pressure canner (up to 7 quarts, 20 pints, and I've gotten 2 dozen 4 oz jars in there). I love the versitility because for most batches I can use my small water bath which heats up faster because it's smaller. I use my pressure canner for larger water bath batches as well as for pressure canning.

I also use non-mason jars for canning. I've found that coconut oil from trader joe's fits a canning lid, and a local brand of honey. That means more jars for "free" plus lids that fit on canning jars! You better believe those are the only places I buy coconut oil or honey from now. 

Sorry so long, hopefully some of this is useful to you.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I have several big canners all bought second hand but in good shape I also have a neat little canner it works like an electric skillet and holds 4 pint jars it was made for canning complet with a rack and bottom pan .this works great for thngs like soup n stews that you make a big pot of to can the extras so you don't end up with a lot of leftovers I use my jar funnel, jar lifter, and magnetic lid lifter a lot and will recommend you have these


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

mathchick said:


> Do give some thought as to what you'd like to end up with so you don't end up with all the "wrong" sizes of canners for your canning style.


This goes double for jars! I got a ton of regular mouth quarts for a buck at a yard sale... but turns out that with just hubby and I, quarts are too big for most stuff and I really prefer widemouth for most things. I now use the regular quarts entirely for dry goods storage and canning fruit juice.

Another thing that I found useful (but not totally essential) were the plastic screw-on caps. While you can use a lid and ring to reclose a jar in the fridge, the plastic caps are a million times easier to open and close. It also saves me from having to dig out my rings or have extras laying around in the kitchen.

The vacuum sealer jar adapter is also a nice piece of extra equipment, especially if you dehydrate your own stuff or buy spices and such in bulk.


----------



## mommatwo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

For us I use both pints and quarts.. Pints are equal to a can you buy in the store like soup, veggies, fruit.. Also equal to 1 lb of any meat.. For my 4 people I do quarts for potato, veggie, fruit... And pints for soup, chili, stew, meats.. 

That way I have the exact amount I need for what ever I make. 

If you have 2 people you can get away with only pints..

I just think about what I use and can the amounts I need.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Get a large pressure canner and it can be used for water bath...no need to store 2 large pots that can do the same thing.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

You can water bath in any large pot, but it does help significantly to have a pressure canner and at least one large pot so you can hot pack or work on blanching etc the next batch while your PC is going. Unless you're only small-batching, you won't want to rely on pre-canning steps with standard 2/4/6 qt cookware combos. Pressure canners are heavier than most stock pots or water bath canners, since waterbathing uses more water it gets very heavy and it's very inconvenient to use as your everday stock pot. 

You might save yourself a few dollars and some storage space to begin with, but you'll end up frustrated in the long run if you do any serious canning. Better to store your canning utensils, etc inside the pots/canners to save space.


----------

